# I live alone with 10 cats.



## Rickwesh2 (11 mo ago)

Hello from Kenai, AK.
My name is Rick.
I have ten cats.
I rescued a mother cat and her babies the previous renter abandoned here. The a close friend died recently so I took her cat in as well.


----------



## miscellaneous (May 24, 2021)

Hello and welcome to the forum! Wow... 10 cats is a lotta cats! How is everybody doing?


----------

